# Which RAM is compatible with Dell Vostro 1510?



## vbr666 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi.

I read the ram compatibility sticky thread, but I haven't found out anything that I already didn't know, so my question is which memory brands are compatible with my laptop?
I wanted to buy Kingston PC5300 667MHz, CL5 2gb, so-dimm, but sellers refused to refund me if the RAM turns out to be incompatible .


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Go to www.crucial.com and use their memory adviser tool and/or their system scanner tool to get authoritative recommendations for memory that is guaranteed to be compatible with your computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've always found it best to use Crucial on Dell's, Other brands will work but sometimes it takes 2-3 trys with different brands to find ones that work.


----------



## vbr666 (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for the answers guys. i wonder why you recommended me that crucial memory suggesting tool when its logical that it will show only crucials models of ram, not other brands as well. and it did.

second, it says that my system is capable of using faster ram pc6400 or 800mhz, but im not sure of that because when i was looking into my system specs i only saw pc5300 model. can someone confirm that vostro 1510 can use 800mhz ram with full speed, not on slower rate?

i know that its cpu bus can use max of 800mhz but is it the same for memory?

this is what i am talking about:
_CPU Socket Standard: Socket P
*Max. CPU Bus Clock Rate: 800 MHz*
Chipset: Intel PM965 Express
Software
Platform Compability: PC
Installed Operating System: Windows Vista Business
Memory
Memory Technology: DDR2 SDRAM
*Memory Speed: 667MHz(PC2-5300)*
Memory Form Factor: SODIMM 200-pin
Installed System Memory Storage Capacity: 2048 MB
Maximum Installable System Memory Storage Capacity: 4096 MB
Memory Slot Total Quantity: 2 

_

other thing is that this faster, 800mhz memory, works on CL6 latency, while 667mhz works with cl5 so im wondering if there is any difference in realistic speeds of the two different models or is it just sellers trick?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Crucial Tool will show all Crucial ram that will work on your Vostro the 800 will work the motherboard Intel GM965 will support up to DDR2 800, I recommend the Crucial for a Dell because you buy it put it in and it works, other brands don't always work and Crucial supplies Dell with the a lot of the ram they sell on the Dell upgrade site. 
There is a difference in the speeds but I doubt you would feel it as much on a laptop as opposed to desktop, it's not night and day just a small step up and they sell at the same price.


----------



## DaveC (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm considering the Vostro 1510 or the Studio 15. The Studio 15's RAM was 800MHz but the Vostro 1510 only allowed you to pick RAM that was 667MHz. Not sure if that means the 800MHz ones won't work properly, I'm sure I saw 800MHz ones for the 1510 somewhere.



vbr666 said:


> thanks for the answers guys. i wonder why you recommended me that crucial memory suggesting tool when its logical that it will show only crucials models of ram, not other brands as well. and it did.
> 
> second, it says that my system is capable of using faster ram pc6400 or 800mhz, but im not sure of that because when i was looking into my system specs i only saw pc5300 model. can someone confirm that vostro 1510 can use 800mhz ram with full speed, not on slower rate?
> 
> ...


----------

